# Donacion a escuela (Solo Bs. As.)



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2007)

Me estoy por desprender de unos "Pedazos" (8) de maquinas, algunos nuevos otros NO, poseen algo de electronica (Poco), switch optico, de presion, 1 motor de 8 faces con su controlador electronico y caja reductora, 1 ventilador (Cooler), embragues unidireccionales y algunos mecanismos, bujes, ejes, poleas, correas, Etc.

Me parece que seria interesante para alguna escuela de electronica o robotica.

Yo me encargaria de llevarlos, siempre que sea Cap.Fed. o gran Bs.As.

Si a alguien le interesa me avisa por este medio.

A cambio quiero saber en que proyecto lo usaron, si es posible fotos.

Tambien puede ser un monumento, alguna plaza con mi nombre, Etc.,Etc (Ironia) 

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Ago 21, 2007)

Hola,
La verdad que me vienen al pelo!..
Mi nombre es Luciano, soy alumno del *COLEGIO LEON XIII*, estoy cursando en 6to año de la modalidad *TECNICO ELECTROMECANICO*, como proyecto del ultimo año estamos diseñando y armando un brazo robotico (dejo algunas fotos)..  
Creo que esas cosas podrían llegar a servirnos.
Como puedo hacer para contactar me con vos??
Gracias.


----------



## ciri (Ago 21, 2007)

otra


----------



## ciri (Ago 21, 2007)

otra


----------



## ciri (Ago 21, 2007)

mas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2007)

Por este medio, dime + 0 - por donde queda la escuela como para ver cuando y como combinar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2007)

Subo la apuesta:
2 motores de 24 VCC 2 A montados sobre rulemanes, Con encoder´s (No recuerdo si Magneticos u Opticos), plaqueta controladora con interfaz fibra optica.

Se los lleva el mejor proyecto (Verso abstenerce).


----------



## ciri (Ago 21, 2007)

El colegio queda en la calle Dorrego y cramer!.
Leon XIII es el nombre como ya dije!.

Sigo ganando?..

Si estas de acuerdo creo que el mejor momento podria ser el martes proximo hasta el mediodia, ya que es el horario en que nosotros estamos desarrollando el proyecto.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2007)

Veremos ! ! ! , si no aparece algun desarrollo como para ir a Venus o algo parecido diria que si.
Te aclaro que los motores de la primer oferta son parecidos a un PAP pero no son, calculo que de alguna manera se pueden manejar como tales.


----------



## ciri (Ago 23, 2007)

Esta bien eso no hay problema!!..

Estamos para buscar soluciones..


----------



## migue_rizzo (May 4, 2008)

El brazo robotico no bale esta triyado, en mi escuela ya se van asiendo como 4 de esos como travajo final y este año seguramente ampliaremos, utilizando una interfaz de 32 Bits controlada por el paralelo de la pc (ya se lo del paralelo dea que desir, y tengo enbista una echa con PICs pero recien me estoy interiorizando en ellos). Asi que creo que los brazosno balen en un concurso, mas que nada porque como ya dije en mi colejio todos los años se ase la misma y triyada idea y algo se le agregua siempre, dandome años de bentaja.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

Este post es muy viejo, mira este otro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html


----------



## Trick21 (May 4, 2008)

Nono! Aguanta fogonazo!

*INSTITUTO POLITECNICO MODELO EN CAPITAL FEDERAL!!!!*

Cerca de la general paz!

*secundaria especializada en mecánica y en computación*

Estoy cursando el 3 AÑO! nos encantaría no para un proyecto sino, para el área de taller del colegio en el cual desarmamos y armamos computadoras ( parecen el ATARI 2800 ¬¬), vemos motores DC y mas en electricidad!

Y nos vendría bien todo lo  que ofreces para ir mejorando el colegio y no quedarnos atrás !

Vos pedías un proyecto, mi proyecto es: "EVOLUCIÓN DEL INSTITUTO" 

salu2


----------



## Trick21 (May 4, 2008)

creo que me olvide de leer la fecha 2007 agosto ! fue el entusiasmo !


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Este post es muy viejo, mira este otro
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html





Tambien te olvidaste de leer el post a donde te mande


----------

